
Show HN: Open-source Canadian COVID-19 bot - lecha
We have just released a chatbot that assembles a personalized information packet based on users&#x27; risk factors. We get the content from Canadian federal and provincial governments and vet it with our team of doctors. The point is to have hyper-local clean data, no spin, no irrelevant panicky news stories.<p>Canadian site: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;covid19.dialogue.co&#x2F; 
Contribute content or fork and run it for your own geo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dialoguemd&#x2F;covid-19
======
lepenseur
How is the content updated?

